# BAA/Virgin Atlantic Flights - industrial action January



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Please find below an update on various industrial actions due to take place at the start of the New Year.

BAA Industrial Action
BAA airport workers have voted for industrial action to take place on 7,14,17 January 2008.  This will affect all BAA airports including Heathrow, Gatwick, Stansted, Glasgow, Edinburgh, Aberdeen & Southampton.

Negotiations are still under way to avoid the disruption and once we have further clarification we will advise accordingly.

Virgin Atlantic Industrial Action
Virgin Cabin crew have confirmed that strike action will take place on 9/10 January and 16/17 January.  The only flights affected to date are:

Departing from the UK:
Flight No    Departure Date                  From                        To                          
VS25          9,10,16,17 Jan 2008            London Heathrow        New York (JFK)
VS39          9,10,16,17 Jan 2008            London Heathrow        Chicago
VS11          9,10 Jan 2008                    London Heathrow        Boston
VS671        16,17 Jan 2008                  London Heathrow        Nairobi

Departing from outside the UK:
Flight No    Departure Date                  From                        To                          
VS26          10,11,17,18 Jan 2008            New York (JFK)          London Heathrow
VS40          9,10,16,17 Jan 2008              Chicago                    London Heathrow
VS11          9,10 Jan 2008                      Boston                      London Heathrow
VS671        16,17 Jan 2008                      Nairobi                      London Heathrow

All other Virgin flights are due to operate as normal.


----------



## mist (Feb 9, 2005)

Thanks Tony,

Very useful information, I'm due to fly out to Antigua   with Virgin Atlantic on 9th January (it reassuring to see my flight is not affected).

Many Thanks 

Mist x


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Union officials have voted to halt all planned industrial action after the airport operator BAA eased plans to alter workers pension rights.

The strikes scheduled to take place for 24 hours on 7th and 14th January, and 48 hours on 17th January would have affected all BAA's seven UK airports including Heathrow, Gatwick, Stansted and Edinburgh.


----------

